# 2.0TFSI vs. 2.0TDI ??



## Spen23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay, first things first, sorry for being the new guy asking such a simple question!

I've been looking at getting a Mk2 TT for a long while now but keep flicking back and forth from the 2.0Tdi to the 2.0TFSi engines.

I've had an A3 s-line 170 2.0Tdi for a few years now and I love the pull you get from the PD engine, but i think i'm right in saying the TT's have a common rail engine now which is apparently 'less fun'???

I don't cover the mileage and i'm not a top speed man, I just like getting to 60 fast. 

In your opinions, would I be better off with the TFSi or with a Tdi quattro?

Thank you!


----------



## Daltzz (Mar 21, 2013)

All depends on how many miles you'll be doing and what sort of trips to actually make it worth being boring and economical if your doing less than 12k a year I'd say go TFSI. Sounds so much better than a van too


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Also A TDi is not made for short trips, it's really for Motorway's, A roads and over 12k a year. Then 52-53 MPG is the right call.

Short trips clog up the filters=bad.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

If you don't do the mileage, and not worried about top speed, but want to get to 60 fast..buy a motorbike 

But on a serious note, no point buying an oil burner with that criteria.

All you need to know is that for every 1000 miles you do it will cost you around £50 more in petrol than diesel based on 10mpg difference, which in real world driving is about the sum of it between the standard TFSI and TDi.
Most owners on here report around 35 in a TFSi and 45 in a TDi as an overall consumption.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

My previous car had the same engine as your A3 (also in an A3) and if you like the pull that gives you will certainly be happy with the pull of the TFSI engine.

I haven't driven a TDi TT and while I'm sure they're fun, you won't be disappointed with the TFSI engine...

Worth popping down to your local dealer to test drive them both though!


----------



## Spen23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers for all your help! From census of opinion, I'm thinking the TFSI.

I'll definitely nip up to King's Lynn Audi and see if I can test theirs out but they are rubbish at holding onto any TT's!

Thanks again, Im a very happy boy :mrgreen:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Spen23 said:


> Cheers for all your help! From census of opinion, I'm thinking the TFSI.
> 
> I'll definitely nip up to King's Lynn Audi and see if I can test theirs out but they are rubbish at holding onto any TT's!
> 
> Thanks again, Im a very happy boy :mrgreen:


Let us know what you think of them after your test drive (or which one you ordered  )


----------



## audiboy73 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had the same dilema when i bought my TT. It wasn't so much the fuel choice, but the addition of quattro on the derv. I eventually decided on the TFSI. I missed the rev range on a petrol after running a Jag diesel for 4 years. I'm gald I went back to petrol and the performance is a welcome bonus  Fuel wise, I'm doing quite well, averaging around 38mpg on a daily commute of 30 miles round trip, and I've had the trip show 54mpg at 65mph on a 200mile run.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

TDi Advantages:

- Cheaper to buy than TFSi (about £500 like for like)
- Cheaper to insure
- Cheaper to run (about 25% lower fuel costs and £40 in tax)
- Lower depreciation
- Much higher top gear (33mph/1000rpm rather than 25mph/1000) so it cruises better down the motorway

TFSi Advantages:

- Lighter engine (about 85Kg, I think) so it's better balanced
- Better acceleration figures (although how much difference there is in real life, I don't know - the TDi has better low down torque)
- Much nicer engine note
- Nice dual tailpipes

It depends on what you want.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

CWM3 said:


> If you don't do the mileage, and not worried about top speed, but want to get to 60 fast..buy a motorbike
> 
> But on a serious note, no point buying an oil burner with that criteria.
> 
> ...


I thought your man maths sounded too good to be true! I was almost on auto trader looking for a V6, so I've checked it.

Based on 1000 miles, 10mpg difference at current prices its almost £100 difference. So for me an extra £100 a month on top if the extra tax/insurance that the petrol will have.


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 60mile round trip every day for work, I have a Golf GTD sport 170. I'm a little tired of the diesel engine sound but love and TBH need the economy of the diesel.

If the TFSI is getting real world 54mpg then that is a serious contender for me.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I would go for the TFSI, as tempting as the tank range is on the diesel! Both be lovely cars though.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

No brainier, a car like the TT, has to be the TFSI. The 2.0 is a great engine and sounds fantastic. Take a test drive, I'm sure you will be sold.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

You can have your cake and eat it.....buy the TT TDI and get a stage 1 remap.
This will give you the bhp of the TSFI, but much more torque, so the TDI will feel quicker in everyday driving....oh and you will still get 50+ mpg,cheaper tax and better residuals...bit of a no brainer if you ask me.
.....oh and if your annual mileage is border line and you are worried about clogging up the DPF filter the you can also get the DPF delete mod, this will mean no worries about filters and around 60mpg!


----------



## msandford (Feb 11, 2013)

No brainier, a car like the TT, has to be the V6. It won't be long and engines like that will be a thing of the past. Get one while you can.


----------



## riddles (Jul 28, 2009)

Test drove a TDI and was surprised how "sporty" it sounded (compared to what is essentially the same lump as the 2004 GT TDI 140 golf I had - that sounded like a tractor). The turbo lag was also a lot better than my Golf.

Although, it did still have more of a tractor feel to it compared to the petrol - slightly lumpy idle and more noisy in general when pulling away etc.

If I needed the economy I would have had no issues getting the TDI, but I wanted a change to petrol for a while (and the extra 30bhp is nice!). Can't argue with the low-down torque of the diesel engines though!


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Leegaryhall said:


> You can have your cake and eat it.....buy the TT TDI and get a stage 1 remap.
> This will give you the bhp of the TSFI, but much more torque, so the TDI will feel quicker in everyday driving....oh and you will still get 50+ mpg,cheaper tax and better residuals...bit of a no brainer if you ask me.
> .....oh and if your annual mileage is border line and you are worried about clogging up the DPF filter the you can also get the DPF delete mod, this will mean no worries about filters and around 60mpg!


But then you could buy a TFSI, remap it, and have more power again 

I agree with another comment that a car like the TT should be a petrol due to its sporty nature, but, saying that I am glad they make a TDI as having used it in the Golf, its a nice engine and good economy.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hark said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't do the mileage, and not worried about top speed, but want to get to 60 fast..buy a motorbike
> ...


Actually my man maths were wrong its only £33 a 1000 miles difference

1000/35 = 28.57 gallons
1000/45 = 22.22 gallons

£1.38 litre unleaded =. £6.29 a gallon or £179.70 a 1000 miles

£1.45 litre diesel = £6.61 a gallon or £146.98 a 1000 miles

So difference of £32.71

So grab that V6 after all Hark


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

I have owned to TDI TT for a year now and for me the advantages outweigh the disadvantages.
I like getting 50mpg on a run from this type of car.
£120 road tax and £300 quid insurance is great.
Its not build for town driving but between 40-90 its fantastic and I don't feel I am in an oil burner.
I do short trips to work but makes sure every weekend I give it a good blast,
Over Easter I did 800 miles up and down the country and was smiling all the way.


----------



## Gogga (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely horses for courses, I do about 6k a year, short journey to work so petrol is a no brainer. I can see the attraction of a TT if you have to have a diesel. Love the sound and speed of the petrol though, quite addictive


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had both....

The petrol sounds good and moves well but the Kick from the TDi still makes me smile and it doesn't hurt that its cheaper all round to run and own due to residuals and all that jazz


----------



## Dans160 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had my tdi remapped. It's apparently now got 220bhp and 326ft lbs torque. Apart from being too low geared in 1st and 2nd it's great and 4wd is excellent. Given the choice I would have had the petrol but really wanted 4wd and the mileage I do ruled out a TTS. 4wd TFSI are either very expensive or rare at the price I was happy to pay.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

msandford said:


> No brainier, a car like the TT, has to be the V6. It won't be long and engines like that will be a thing of the past. Get one while you can.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

Just been out in mine with the roof down averaging 22mpg - but it was so much fun!


----------



## LeeTomo (Mar 30, 2013)

It's a sport car so go with the petrol unless you are going to do excessive miles. The diesel are good to drive but sound terrible and aren't as fun.


----------



## Spen23 (Jan 10, 2013)

RIGHT! I thought i'd update to where I'm at...

Just bought home my new 2.0 TFSI and I am in NO way disappointed! The acceleration seems to be phenomenal! got 40mpg on a 3 hour trip home  but I know that won't last. It's too much fun to allow it to last :lol:

I'm so pleased with it, multi-function wheel, cream heated half leather, bose (Im aware of the problems im about to encounter...), rear park assist, xenons, etc etc.

Anyway, yeah, I just had to tell someone. I bloody happy


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

What colour did you get?


----------



## Spen23 (Jan 10, 2013)

Black!


----------



## Gogga (Apr 3, 2013)

Spen23 said:


> Black!


Good choice, similar spec here. Very pleased, sure your mpg will soon drop but it will be fun :wink:


----------



## parrotman (Mar 29, 2013)

msandford said:


> No brainier, a car like the TT, has to be the V6. It won't be long and engines like that will be a thing of the past. Get one while you can.


+1

Well, I've always liked cars with a little bit of poke so just recently when I decided my Celica T-Sport VVTLI was getting a bit long in the tooth I thought about and researched the TT. Four wheel drive is a big advantage where I live as half an inch of snow stops most cars. Initially I thought about the 2.0TDI then the TFSI but ultimately was persuaded by a friend who knows me and my driving style well that the 3.2 V6 was what I should get.

So, I did - and I love it: so flexible, so powerful, so brisk. I'm not overly concerned about MPG as I drive less than about 5k miles per year.

The only negative is this damned absence of a spare wheel/spacesaver - which is consuming a lot of my energies at the moment.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just don't get it with the boring gits on here..blah blah economy, blah blah tax, blah blah bollox I say. Can you imaging sitting at the lights in say a roadster diesel.. Clatter clatter, bet that sounds great don't you think.
If its about saving money go buy 1.2 diesel fiat or something. Ffs change the story [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Templar said:


> Just don't get it with the boring gits on here..blah blah economy, blah blah tax, blah blah bollox I say. Can you imaging sitting at the lights in say a roadster diesel..


The TDi is very quick away from the lights - possibly quicker than the TFSi, because of its low down torque. The TFSi beats it to 60 of course but I suspect that the TDi wins the 0-30.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Templar said:


> Just don't get it with the boring gits on here..blah blah economy, blah blah tax, blah blah bollox I say. Can you imaging sitting at the lights in say a roadster diesel.. Clatter clatter, bet that sounds great don't you think.
> If its about saving money go buy 1.2 diesel fiat or something. Ffs change the story [smiley=argue.gif]


LOL

Quattro all day long!

Not sure what diesels you have been driving of late but I know mine doesn't go "Clatter Clatter" that's for sure. For sure its not as pleasing to listen to as the TFSi but its certainly not rough either and I find the "Real Life" driving is aided tremendously by the available torque in the Tdi, remind me again, what engine Audis Le Mans car was powered by ????

I find it amusing how emotive people get about TT's with Tdi engines. As long as you are happy with it and their happy with it what's the problem. You don't find TDi drivers laying into TFSi drivers as much or at all, maybe this is just a insecurity thing, feeling that their peacock tail feathers must be bigger and brighter than those silly TDi drivers...hahahah

it does amuse me, it really does.

I have had both so I can comment on both with a certain degree of accuracy, well I believe I can anyway, but you would never catch me getting all worked up because some one choose a different engine to me because its suits them and their lifestyle better. Probably because I'm not 8 and have grown up, could be wrong.

Anyway enjoy the car, the TFSi is a great engine and those his and pop's are fantastic, try it in a tunnel if you can as it sounds great.

Enjoy 8)

Cheers


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't get it with the boring gits on here..blah blah economy, blah blah tax, blah blah bollox I say. Can you imaging sitting at the lights in say a roadster diesel..
> ...


I don't agree because it'll be traction that you need off the lights. I can see your point if you have quattro of course as 4 wheel drive can bog down off the mark if not driven correctly. Where as 2 wheel drive can spin up.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jace said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't get it with the boring gits on here..blah blah economy, blah blah tax, blah blah bollox I say. Can you imaging sitting at the lights in say a roadster diesel.. Clatter clatter, bet that sounds great don't you think.
> > If its about saving money go buy 1.2 diesel fiat or something. Ffs change the story [smiley=argue.gif]


LOL

Quattro all day long!

Not sure what diesels you have been driving of late but I know mine doesn't go "Clatter Clatter" that's for sure. For sure its not as pleasing to listen to as the TFSi but its certainly not rough either and I find the "Real Life" driving is aided tremendously by the available torque in the Tdi, remind me again, what engine Audis Le Mans car was powered by ????

I find it amusing how emotive people get about TT's with Tdi engines. As long as you are happy with it and their happy with it what's the problem. You don't find TDi drivers laying into TFSi drivers as much or at all, maybe this is just a insecurity thing, feeling that their peacock tail feathers must be bigger and brighter than those silly TDi drivers...hahahah

it does amuse me, it really does.

I have had both so I can comment on both with a certain degree of accuracy, well I believe I can anyway, but you would never catch me getting all worked up because some one choose a different engine to me because its suits them and their lifestyle better. Probably because I'm not 8 and have grown up, could be wrong.

Anyway enjoy the car, the TFSi is a great engine and those his and pop's are fantastic, try it in a tunnel if you can as it sounds great
Enjoy 8)

Cheers[/quote

Yep an endurance car with a high performance will Indeed be a good choice. Longer range ect = less pit stops. Not so sure I'd like a R8 Spyder TDi myself, just dont think Its right somehow.

I can appreciate the benefits of a diesel having owned several myself. Its whether the benefits suit your lifestyle or not. Aint it obvious..phrases such as 'I dont know if I should have a diesel, I only do 2 miles a day, what do you think but they do more miles' blah blah do the math, its your car not a strangers decision to make. 
Its the same crap on loads of forums. Its as if people need to seek approval on the purchase. Why ?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

End of the day, they're all TT's, so whichever you chose, 1.8, 2.0, TDI, TTS, RS, well done.

Same car with slightly (or a lot if you've modded) performance & handling.

It's getting like some of the bike forums, where sports bike owners look down on tourers, everyone hates Harleys, apart from the HOGs, no one nods at scooterists, streetfighters sort of fit no where, and they all forget they're in the same group.

Enjoy your TT, whatever it is.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> End of the day, they're all TT's, so whichever you chose, 1.8, 2.0, TDI, TTS, RS, well done.
> 
> Same car with slightly (or a lot if you've modded) performance & handling.
> 
> ...


Well said. Also, I,ve held a licence for 43 years and driving in the UK has deteriorated, what with overcrowded roads and pot holes every few hundred yards. There is not the opportunity to fully enjoy the TT, unlike in many European countries and the US where the roads are better and less crowded which cry out for the most powerful engine options.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

BarrieB said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > End of the day, they're all TT's, so whichever you chose, 1.8, 2.0, TDI, TTS, RS, well done.
> ...


What's that got to do with this thread ?


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Templar said:



> BarrieB said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


Well, everything, as we are discussing engine choice.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Pick the engine based on your budget and what you want out of the car and enjoy.

Different engines for different people that's why they sell them and people buy them!

What is will say is Diesel doesn't seem to make sense these days unless your doing over 14.000 miles a year but apart from that they are all cool....


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Templar said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


All TT TDi's are quattro. The TFSi only gets to 60 faster because you need an extra gear change in the TDi.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 1.8 Roadster and love it, like all things in life it's personal choice best thing to do is go drive one and see what suits you, there all good power units.


----------

